# Some close ups



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Here are some pics I took last week of Baby- 

First some "skinny tiel" pics- she was on top of the computer monitor and I came back with a bowl of mango (which she LOVES)





































and now some sleepy tiel close ups (they came out kind of dark)


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

She has such a soft and fluffy looking face. Adorable pics!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

aww she is so cute! i love it when they look like that!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

great pic's Aly I love the last two she looks so adorable  Mango I will have to try that one


----------



## BUUZBEE (Jul 30, 2007)

awwww so cute!!!


----------

